# Favorite Member of the Fellowship



## Nazgul_Lord (Jan 22, 2002)

Who is your favorite member of the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 22, 2002)

Not to boast, but I believe that I am the best member of the fellowship. I kick some orc's butts, become king, and get the hottest chick, well elf, for about the last 10,000 years. So, I think I'm doing pretty well for myself. *bathes in self glory*


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 22, 2002)

Gandalf gets the satisfaction for overcoming sauron and all the works he has done now he gets to pass over the sea and be welcomed by manwe into the gardens of lorien again.


----------



## Glaurung (Jan 23, 2002)

*I can't choose.*

I can't choose. They are all great in their own individual ways. They all portray different facets of what it means to be a hero. 
Gandalf: wisdom, compassion
Aragorn: leadership, nobility
Boromir: overcoming pride
Frodo: being courageous and overcoming desire and evil
Sam: absolute friendship
Legolas and Gimli: overcoming prejudice
Merry and Pippin: growing greater in body, mind, and soul


----------



## Elenciryaquen (Jan 23, 2002)

Tuff, tuff question. For me personally its a toss up between Gandalf and Aragorn. But over-all my favorite is Gandalf, ya' just can't beat Gandalf y'know? 

And hello everyone! I'm to the board, but _not_ to Tolkien!


----------



## Valar (Jan 23, 2002)

My personal favourite is Legolas, he is really cool.

But Aragorn for his overcoming of personal strife and acheving his goal, and bringing order and peace in his reign. Can say better than that.

But! Gandalf did alone out of the istari finally defeat sauron.


----------



## Jackie Reynolds (Jan 23, 2002)

*who is yuor fav char. in LOTR??*

I think that Lagolas is the best char. Im only in the 2nd book but he deffanatly the hottest. he is just like me (archery, elf, he's a prince im a princess) i ve seen the movie 2x and all i did the 2nd time is stare at him.
Do I like LOTR,.....No! I,M OBSESSED!!!!


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

I can not choooose.
I really like Sam out of the Hobbits.
Although Gandalf is great I really like Legolas (not because he is hot- not offense ment to Jackie) because I think elves are cool in general
But i reeeeelly like how Aragorn Returns in ROTK
I like Pippin because of the commitment he makes to Gondor
I love how M and P kick butt at the Shire- they have come soooo far
I forgive Frodo for his actions and weakness (since he was the Ring Bearer) but I do admire how he tames Gollum
I like Gimli because he's Gimli and he has pride for his people
I like how Boromir stays open to Aragorns decisions

I love them all that's why they are a Fellowship- each one was there for a reason as Glaurung points out
as Ga


----------



## Rian (Jan 23, 2002)

This was a hard choice, I liked all of them!

However, I choose Pippin. He was a bit of a troublemaker, such as throwing the stone in Moria and looking into the palantir. Can't say I would've done any better.  Still, it was great watching him "grow up" as the story progressed.


----------



## FJURI1 (Jan 24, 2002)

Sam is the man!! Devoted, loyal, humble and Frodo never would have made it without him, and thus Sauron would have been victorious!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 24, 2002)

Gollum is my favorite one of the fellowship. Wasn't he replacing Boromir since he stupidly died?


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jan 25, 2002)

> I think that Lagolas is the best char. Im only in the 2nd book but he deffanatly the hottest. he is just like me (archery, elf, he's a prince im a princess) i ve seen the movie 2x and all i did the 2nd time is stare at him.



what do you mean your not obsessed your his wife aren't you


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 9, 2002)

Gandalf!?!?!?!?!? WHY? FRODO WAS THE BEST, AND SO WAS LEGOLAS! HARD TO CHOOSE REALLY!(not)


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 9, 2002)

Gandalf!?!?!?!?!? WHY? FRODO WAS THE BEST, AND SO WAS LEGOLAS! HARD TO CHOOSE REALLY!(not)Anyway, how come no-one voted 4 poor Merry??? he was really good + iwould vote 4 him Thats v. cruel!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mina Pitcher _
> *Gandalf!?!?!?!?!? WHY? FRODO WAS THE BEST, AND SO WAS LEGOLAS! HARD TO CHOOSE REALLY!(not) *




frodo was alright but gandalf os the best.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 10, 2002)

Aragorn, His wise, he's like me. We don't care for Power
He was the heir of Isildur


----------



## Elrond (Mar 12, 2002)

Tolkien is very prejudiced towards elves... I mean, come on! Immortal, beutiful, fair... etc etc
Aragorn or Gandalf btw


----------



## Elrond (Mar 12, 2002)

> Gandalf!?!?!?!?!? WHY? FRODO WAS THE BEST, AND SO WAS LEGOLAS! HARD TO CHOOSE REALLY!(not)Anyway, how come no-one voted 4 poor Merry??? he was really good + iwould vote 4 him Thats v. cruel!



Why didn't you??


----------



## jks13 (Mar 12, 2002)

the ring. was'nt it part of the fellowship?


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

Pippin and Merry!! Yay for them!!!


----------



## King_Telcontar (Mar 24, 2002)

Lord Aragorn You are mistaken, I am not concieted or proud. My Favorites have to be 
1. Aragorn
1.Frodo
1.Sam
I think I like them best because I can relate to them. I am most like Aragorn, but I do have a mix of Sam and Frodo Characteristics too.


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Apr 2, 2002)

Elrond: the poll was closed by the time I got to it!!!!


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

I suppose it would be Gimli or some of the hobbits.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 20, 2002)

Why is it that I cannot vote in this poll?

I would have voted for Legolas.


----------

